# Safe-Guard Power vs Panacure PowerPac



## devildogtigress (May 17, 2010)

I had AMAZING success with my OTTB using the Panacure PowerPac. I got onto Jeffers Equine site today to order jump cups, and saw the SafeGuard Power Dose. My Vet advised me to use the Panacure PowerPac on my OTTB, and then to follow up with a double dose of regular SafeGuard. How are these 3 wormers different?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Check their active ingredients. They are the same thing, just two different manufacturers.

The power-pac style deworming is pretty hard on their system and there is a very high resistence in parasites to fenbendazole. I personally don't use it. I prefer using Ivermectin, Moxdectin, and a double dose of Pyrantel Promate, with once a year Moxidectin + Praziquantel.


----------



## devildogtigress (May 17, 2010)

The problem we'd run into is that on the track, all he was wormed with was ivermectin...so his worm load had built up a resistance to it. Everything else I tried still left me with an emaciated horse. He was 950lbs (and 17 hands) and eating enough for a draft (literally, free access to pasture 24/7, 20 lbs of alfalfa hay per day, plus weigh builder, and 20 lbs of grain PER DAY!) and only maintaining...just, no longer loosing weight. I was worming him religiously and mixing things up, but it just wasn't doing the job. When we saw live worms in his manure and coming out of him while he had a BM (I actually witnessed one coming out...it was nauseating) the vet decided to try this. So we did. By day 3 he was bucking and running around the pasture...something he'd NEVER done before. 

I agree, it's a strong wormer and for most horses not needed...but in our case, it's true purpose was served. 

Yes, I saw it's the same ingredient...I'm just wondering if anyone knows about a difference between the two, or is Safe-Guard is mimicking Panacure?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Safe-Guard and Panacur have always been around and have always been the same ingredient. Safe-Guard just decided to make their own "power pac" to level the competition ;-). And, the regular dose fendbendazole dewormers are finally not selling well anymore with education as to its lack of efficacy.

That's great you got something to work. Every situation is difference, so I'm not opposed to using the power-pac, but only as a last resort as you did with your horse. Ivermectin is beginning to show parasite resistence in some areas, so it's important not to over-use it. I only use it twice a year myself.


----------



## devildogtigress (May 17, 2010)

Thanks. That's what I was wondering. It's just marketing/trying to do keep up with the competition. That's what I suspected when I was reading the ingredients, but wasn't sure if there was something more I was missing. ) 

I've been researching the topic of worming extensively, and more and more people are saying less is more...to worm less so as to reduce product effectiveness as new generations of parasites become immune/resistant to what we have. It's an interesting concept...but I am not sure how I feel about not worming him...I do know I'll be staying away from Ivermectin for at least another 6 months as I use other wormers to help flush his system.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm trying this herbal technique with my goats. It seems to be working well so far, but I'm only 3 weeks in ;-). If it works with my goats, I'm going to use it for the horses too. I have two goats that are very "worm prone" and get quite sick if they get too many worms. So, if it works for them, I'm going to give it a go with the horses. The basic premis is that the combination of herbs makes your animal's system "unihabitable." It doesn't kill most of the worms, it just makes them want to leave, lol.
Worm Formula Detailed Information


----------

